

Is there any roadmap for Google+ API? - surendra_sedhai

Cool things can be done once Google+ API is available. Is there any information regarding API release date of Google+?
======
latch
I'm pretty sure there's nothing publicly available (and nothing privately
available that I know of either).

~~~
surendra_sedhai
Do you mean it is not going to come soon? They should provide graph API if
they want to make it as a platform.

~~~
noahth
I would not be surprised if they were wary of going this route. A key
ingredient to being "the anti-Facebook" would be to steer clear of spammy
third-party applications, and the easiest way to do that is to simply not
allow third-party applications.

~~~
surendra_sedhai
I agree with @noahth that its a easier way to prevent from Spam post. However,
it may reduce activities of users. There are pros and cons and its tricky to
balance them.

